
Google “accidentally” devalues its own ecosystem for other software vendors - chrisdbanks
https://medium.com/swlh/how-google-accidentally-devalues-its-own-ecosystem-for-other-software-vendors-25399263a227
======
mtmail
If I understand correctly the argument is the G Suite with $3/user/month is
too cheap thus other software vendors have a hard time selling addons for $3.

~~~
mailslot
Excluded is the idea that most customers only need low functionality in office
software, which would suggest that they aren’t the power user types that even
care about add-ons. Bob in finance doesnt care about better spell checking.

